# Thin Leopard Wood Bowl



## hotblanks (Aug 25, 2012)

Just getting back into pen and bowl turning. I really like how this one turned out.

Thanks for looking, Randy.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow !! That is certainly an eye catcher.:good::good: I don't think I've heard of or ever seen leopard wood before. That wood looks like it could make interesting pens too. How big is the bowl?


----------



## hotblanks (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks. It's about 6"x3". This blank came with a used lathe that I bought. I'm not too sure what bowl blank would cost.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 25, 2012)

That is pretty.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow is right! That has a stunning look, Randy! And when you said thin, you meant thin! Great job!

Steven, Leopardwood does make interesting looking pens. Though most are not cut on the bias so the grain structure doesn't appear as striking as what you see here.

This was made from leopardwood (the board I took the blank from was incorrectly labeled as lacewood):

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/1174/1_baron_platRB_lacewood2.jpg


----------



## mhbeauford (Aug 25, 2012)

WOW! Stunning bowl and excellent craftsmanship. I've turned lots bowls, but never Leopardwood. Now I will have to give it a try if I can find it. Again, Beautiful Bowl.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Randy, that is a very impressive pattern on that super bowl.

I am going to "try" to make my first bowl next week.

Ray


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 25, 2012)

Got to add another WOW! on that bowl.  Amazing! Nice work.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 25, 2012)

+1 on the Wow -- the grain sure pops a lot more on that bowl than on any leopardwood pen I've ever turned.  Nicely done done on the turning, of course, too.

  -Barry


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 25, 2012)

I like it! Impressive grain and nice bottom, mine always have a little mortise on the bottom because I don't have flat jaws yet.



ironman123 said:


> Randy, that is a very impressive pattern on that super bowl.
> 
> I am going to "try" to make my first bowl next week.
> 
> Ray



Do, or do not. There is no "try". :biggrin:

Once you get it, bowls are addictive!


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 26, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> Wow is right! That has a stunning look, Randy! And when you said thin, you meant thin! Great job!
> 
> Steven, Leopardwood does make interesting looking pens. Though most are not cut on the bias so the grain structure doesn't appear as striking as what you see here.
> 
> ...




Leopardwood and lacewood are the same thing. 

Btw very nice bowl!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2012)

crabcreekind said:


> Leopardwood and lacewood are the same thing.
> 
> Btw very nice bowl!


 
Not to be argumentative, but actually, it isn't the same at all. Leopardwood is more dense and heavier than Lacewood and comes from a tree (_Flindersia maculosa) _in the Citrus family. Lacewood comes from _Cardwellia sublimis_ and has woody fruits. The only thing they have in common is Australia.:wink:


----------

